# To dear Raymond,



## Dormire (May 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260438382687240198

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261584501966172160
Also, something related to this (kinda mini-rant):



Spoiler



I usually brush off the amount of hate and immense pressure the anti-Ray shoves at everyone but this really hit hard. From countless of stories of people being forced to dislike him due to popularity, to people who used to like him hate him, and to people who used to own him felt forced to disown him. Some being threatened or verbally abused for having him in their island. While I can stand my ground and ignore it, I can't help but feel the grip of being shamed and dragged down because I'm "fake and basic" for having him and Marshal. (which I don't actually mind but it's annoying to listen to.)

And how people tend to blame Raymond for the atrocities people commit because of him and not the actual people themselves. This was more severe than Marshal's circumstances. Honestly, I've played AC for a long time but this seems to be the first time that people were really out to get others. (While, yes, "ugly villagers" are mistreated but, none of them invoked deep hatred enough to attack other players.)

I even had a dream I felt the need to blacklist Twitter's website in my island so he can't see what the people are saying to him. Even if he's fake and not real (pixel cat), I think the things that are being said towards him is really something I wouldn't want any one to read/go through. Maybe I'm soft-hearted and sensitive. But when I temporarily moved him to my friend's island and picked him up again, he told me he "won't grill too much salmon anymore" and is happy to go back "home" (my island). While this is probably just a funny dialog, the circumstance that he's in right now made me feel hurt for even making him move to clear his interior. (If you add that for context, it feels like he's blaming himself or felt he did something wrong.)

Since then I became adamant on never letting go of anyone in my island. Even if Jacques has a messy interior as of the moment, I felt like it was wrong.



You should just love or like whoever you want. Invite the villagers you want. Be with the villagers you want.
No one should force you to hate who you like just because they're popular but if you think their reasoning is justified and you feel it's right to stop liking them, that's fine.
*You're also allowed to dislike/hate anyone you don't like*. Your personal opinion, however, should stay _personal_. Please don't make others feel bad or embarrassed if they like what you don't like. No one should be attacked for liking them either.

In the end of the day, you live in your own island and you're in control of it, not other people. Just be yourself in a place that's meant to be yours.
This can be also applied to real life as well.

Anyways, sorry for the somewhat serious topic. I felt like I needed to say it. I hope my message comes through clearly. I'm not a native English speaker so I might've fumbled some words.

_Also to be clear: This post is not meant to guilt trip whoever dislikes him or sold him or thinks he's ugly. This is more of an appeal to the people who are feeling uneasy, ashamed or unsure if they should like Raymond because of his popularity or afraid of the hatemob he has. I just want to say "It's okay."_


----------



## trashpedia (May 16, 2020)

That short comic was the cutest and sweetest thing ever ;-; I plan on having Marshal on my island at some point in time and idc what people say. Imo the immense hate towards him on Twitter and Instagram has gotten overly exaggerated as if he committed some sort of atrocious war crime against humanity. If I didn't know anything about Animal Crossing, I would have assumed he was some irl controversial figure because of the large hatedom lol.


----------



## Spooky. (May 16, 2020)

The fact that people get so worked up about a pixel computer-generated CAT makes me weep for humanity, honestly. Like it's honestly so pathetic, and I really hope that it's just this quarantine that's making people this nuts over something that literally has zero impact on anyone's real life, because if people are genuinely this pressed over a video game cat, they need to get help, and I mean that in a nice way, not trying to be malicious or rude. I really do think if someone is so worked up over a game, there gets to be a point where someone needs to intervene.


----------



## Moonbow (May 16, 2020)

that comic is so well done and sends a nice message

i think i agree too that the hate is kinda making it awkward...i get that he sucks for other ppl but no need to be agressive abt it...


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 16, 2020)

Man, I'm so glad I'm not a part of those Twitter and Insta circles where I see this Raymond hate but I seriously think it has gone out of hand. The fan art I hate seeing the most are really sad Raymonds being sold. Like why. I mean, I know why but it's so sad knowing what people have done to each other and done to Raymond. I just want to see Raymond and any other popular villager happy.

People should love who they want to love and be proud of it. Those people who tell you otherwise can begin minding their own business!

Edit: typo


----------



## Blueskyy (May 16, 2020)

Off topic but I just wanna address the end. Don’t apologize for ever fumbling English as a multi-lingual speaker. Yours is great and you are able to communicate with a broader audience than those that were born speaking English and only speak English!


----------



## Dormire (May 16, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> Man, I'm so glad I'm not a part of those Twitter and Insta circles where I see this Raymond hate but I seriously think it has gone out of hand. The fan art I hate seeing the most are really sad Raymond's being sold. Like why. I mean, I know why but it's so sad knowing what people have done to each other and done to Raymond. I just want to see Raymond and any other popular villager happy.
> 
> People should love who they want to love and be proud of it. Those people who tell you otherwise can begin minding their own business!


The most intense hateart I found was his _(not alive)_ body in separate boxes. (I will omit details since I found it repulsive.) I get it that it's a joke but I think this is even worse than the net batting memes. At least the villager is alive. It was very _(not pleasing)_ too.

Maybe I'm just being sensitive but honestly, he hasn't even done anything wrong? Should I really laugh at it? Like dang.


----------



## wearebap (May 16, 2020)

That comic was so sad omg :c 
but jesus christ people find any opportunity to be toxic over the dumbest things i swear!
like come on people its animal crossing lol....
like its not that serious tone it down ugh i wish people would just keep their opinions to themselves and we should
all just be happy for each other!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 16, 2020)

Dormire said:


> The most intense hateart I found was his _(not alive)_ body in separate boxes. (I will omit details since I found it repulsive.) I get it that it's a joke but I think this is even worse than the net batting memes. At least the villager is alive. It was very grotesque too.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being sensitive but honestly, he hasn't even done anything wrong? Should I really laugh at it? Like dang.


Oh my god that is actually horrific. I honestly don't have any words and my jaw dropped. Imagine being a kid looking up fan art for your favourite villager and greeted with hateart like that? I'm actually so disappointed rn. Like what did Raymond do to hurt you hate artists?? There's really nothing else you could draw? I mean, I get some people like dark humour but I think at some point it goes WAYYY too far


----------



## kojuuro (May 16, 2020)

Omg this comic made me so sad.  I luckily haven't been to parts of twitter/instagram that really dislike him so I've only been seeing wholesome AC stuff.  I love having him on my island and it's a shame that people keep making posts on how much they hate him because he's popular.  Sometimes a villager just isn't for you and that's ok, but being respectful of what other people like is important too.  People can like whichever villagers they like, and if they happen to be popular, great.  If they aren't that's ok too, it's the ones you love that are on your island in the end.


----------



## Aliya (May 16, 2020)

I LOVE THIS. This is literally a game about living with animals and making friends. It's sad people forget that! Just enjoy your villagers because they make you happy. Who cares what anyone else thinks about your villagers?

Great job by the artist to capture some ends of the community though. I just wish people would remember to be respectful to others and that *popularity is* *subjective to each person*_._


----------



## kojuuro (May 16, 2020)

Dormire said:


> The most intense hateart I found was his _(not alive)_ body in separate boxes. (I will omit details since I found it repulsive.) I get it that it's a joke but I think this is even worse than the net batting memes. At least the villager is alive. It was very _(not pleasing)_ too.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being sensitive but honestly, he hasn't even done anything wrong? Should I really laugh at it? Like dang.


That's disgusting.  He's just a cat in Animal Crossing.  Even if you hate him, why would you do this??  Hate art is something I just don't really understand I guess... why spend your time drawing a character you hate when you could draw something/someone you love?


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Dormire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260438382687240198
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261584501966172160
> Also, something related to this (kinda mini-rant):
> ...


Oh my gosh.. I.. I feel so bad for selling him now.. I miss him now.. Why did I do it??

I had two chances to keep him but I blew it. I'm so sad.. He deserves someone better than me i guess


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

Well said OP. This was so heartwarming and sad omg (ಥ_ಥ)


----------



## lieryl (May 16, 2020)

i get disliking a villager but some people i’ve met take it too far (i too have seen some intense hate art). this comic along with some other art i’ve seen (saw one this morning of a sad raymond watching as people trade him again and again for NMT) honestly makes me so sad because it’s so true. some villagers aren’t for everyone but there’s no need to be so mean about it ;; i thought i was ok with the jokes until every single comment section on a post about raymond was just people hating on not only him but the very real human who cherishes him dearly. someone drew art of them on their birthday with their villagers (who just happen to be popular) stating oh i’m alone but at least i have my animal buddies and i was like awe that’s so sweet and i went to the comments to wish them a happy birthday just to see it full of people berating them for having popular villagers. this person took time to draw cute art and all people can say about it is how “basic” the artist’s villagers are and how “no wonder you’re alone”. it was so unnecessary and uncalled for ;-;

sorry for the long post i’ve been bottling this for a while T^T maybe i am just too sensitive


----------



## Dormire (May 16, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> Oh my god that is actually horrific. I honestly don't have any words and my jaw dropped. Imagine being a kid looking up fan art for your favourite villager and greeted with hateart like that? I'm actually so disappointed rn. Like what did Raymond do to hurt you hate artists?? There's really nothing else you could draw? I mean, I get some people like dark humour but I think at some point it goes WAYYY too far


I think it's for the "edgy" memes and the Raymond in boxes scams were very high on 3rd party sites (and Discord). An acquaintance actually sent the tweet/pic to a group chat I'm in as a joke and we're all just awkwardly "haha"ing at it since we're supposed to "laugh" at it. I mean, humor is subjective...I guess? Everyone tried their best to change topic at least so it wasn't a huge discussion which was nice.

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> Oh my gosh.. I.. I feel so bad for selling him now.. I miss him now.. Why did I do it??
> 
> I had two chances to keep him but I blew it. I'm so sad.. He deserves someone better than me i guess


Don't be sad! You gave him (hopefully) a permanent place where he can live happily! The post isn't meant to guilt trip anyone but rather, to embrace who you want and to be respectful! It's better to let the villagers you won't keep, go to give them a chance!

You're alright!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 16, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i get disliking a villager but some people i’ve met take it too far (i too have seen some intense hate art). this comic along with some other art i’ve seen (saw one this morning of a sad raymond watching as people trade him again and again for NMT) honestly makes me so sad because it’s so true. some villagers aren’t for everyone but there’s no need to be so mean about it ;; i thought i was ok with the jokes until every single comment section on a post about raymond was just people hating on not only him but the very real human who cherishes him dearly. someone drew art of them on their birthday with their villagers (who just happen to be popular) stating oh i’m alone but at least i have my animal buddies and i was like awe that’s so sweet and i went to the comments to wish them a happy birthday just to see it full of people berating them for having popular villagers. this person took time to draw cute art and all people can say about it is how “basic” the artist’s villagers are and how “no wonder you’re alone”. it was so unnecessary and uncalled for ;-;
> 
> sorry for the long post i’ve been bottling this for a while T^T maybe i am just too sensitive


I don't see it as being too sensitive but having compassion. The whole discourse around Raymond has been sickening and people trying to police others in their likes and dislikes have no business sticking their nose into something that's none of their business. I think it's super sweet that someone would spend time to draw their villagers and they shouldn't feel bad for having popular ones! 

Heck, my island is almost all Tier 1, I guess that means I'm basic too right  But honestly, I think supporting artists and anyone who has been bullied by these people is important! Don't feel bad about it!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (May 16, 2020)

Both sides are in the wrong tbh.


----------



## lolli8223 (May 16, 2020)

Well said, I’m ashamed to even say it but I hesitated about having Marshal on my island because of the hate wave connecting him with snobby eilitists and people who like him because of a fetish. 

A minute after pondering I scanned him in because *I *genuinely like him and that’s all that matters. I met him in Pocket Camp and just adored him. I think a big problem with New Horizons is that social media is just so prevalent vs when New Leaf came out, maybe I’m wrong but there is a huge push against what’s popular, to rush and get everything, to have instagram worthy islands and its become toxic. 

Just focus on you and what YOU wanna do and you’ll be just fine.  Who cares what other people think?


----------



## Dormire (May 16, 2020)

lieryl said:


> sorry for the long post i’ve been bottling this for a while T^T maybe i am just too sensitive


No! Don't apologize! I've been bottling this up too. That's why I felt the need to say everything I need to say in this thread. The story of people forced to let their villagers go because they're "popular" and hated for being popular is so much common than in New Leaf. To think people would ruin a happy celebration is so disappointing. They're already celebrating it alone, was it necessary to rub it in and hurt their feelings? Quarantine really be making go crazy.

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



RoyNumber1 said:


> Both sides are in the wrong tbh.


I mean, obviously. There are rabid fans and there are rabid haters (who tends to kinda blur the line since both are identical of behavior.) But there are just fans who are just...they just want to enjoy their villagers and others are kinda shaming them? Which are kinda uncalled for?


----------



## lieryl (May 16, 2020)

Dormire said:


> No! Don't apologize! I've been bottling this up too. That's why I felt the need to say everything I need to say in this thread. The story of people forced to let their villagers go because they're "popular" and hated for being popular is so much common than in New Leaf. To think people would ruin a happy celebration is so disappointing. They're already celebrating it alone, was it necessary to rub it in and hurt their feelings? Quarantine really be making go crazy.


exactly! i was literally considering letting judy go because i was like oh i already have raymond and marshal before realizing how stupid that is. i really could not care less if someone dislikes raymond, but i do care when people start heavily criticizing others taste in literally pixel animals


----------



## Dormire (May 16, 2020)

lieryl said:


> exactly! i was literally considering letting judy go because i was like oh i already have raymond and marshal before realizing how stupid that is. i really could not care less if someone dislikes raymond, but i do care when people start heavily criticizing others taste in literally pixel animals


Constructive criticism is actually good but when it's like something of a personal attack, it gets really bad. I wholeheartedly believe we can express dislike without being rude towards others like in TBT for example. Maybe it's just a foreign concept in Twitter. Which is sad.


----------



## Luella (May 16, 2020)

If we ever get an Animal Crossing game where we could hug our villagers I would be so happy.


----------



## SarahsNY (May 16, 2020)

Aw, this makes me want to get him so I can show him some love! I’ve mentioned this sort of thing in another thread, but the great thing about animal crossing villagers is that everyone has a unique relationship with each one.

Your Raymond is different from anyone else’s Raymond, because he is YOURS. Your Raymond didn’t start this hype/negativity, he’s just your friend with his own quirks and personality. Your Raymond did that particular thing that meant something amazing to you. Just because the game has set dialogue and appearance for him that’s present for him in another game doesn’t make him less special to you.
Sorry to get all sappy, but I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Karmahri (May 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260070481157373952
I'm not sure if any of you guys seen this but this actually made me tear up a little bit. >_<
its really sad to see all this negativity in animal crossing from one villager bc im sure nintendo didn't want any of this to happen when they created him. ;(


----------



## lieryl (May 16, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260070481157373952
> I'm not sure if any of you guys seen this but this actually made me tear up a little bit. >_<


THATS ONE I SAW T^T literally after seeing it i ran to raymond and talked to him to make sure he was doing ok (he called me his bestie )


----------



## Dormire (May 16, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260070481157373952
> I'm not sure if any of you guys seen this but this actually made me tear up a little bit. >_<


I've seen these. The only thing that kinda bothers me is the tone tends to be "_guilt trippy_" for selling him. Though, I'm sure this is more directed to people's greed than the act of trading villagers, I prefer the comic (1st post) though since it covers both sides of the situation so it's not _as_ negative.


----------



## ayeeprill (May 16, 2020)

Raymond is not my style of villager at all so while I don’t LIKE him I’d honestly say the main reason I dislike him is because of how weird people have been. It’s like the New Leaf Marshal craze on steroids. I just don’t understand what it is about this cat that is making people pay loads of real money to even get a chance to SEE??? I just find it very odd.
Obviously people are going to like different villagers and I respect that, but the level some Raymond fans take it to is just...beyond.


----------



## AccfSally (May 16, 2020)

If I had him, I would just gave him away for free (Hopefully to someone who really wanted him). I don't sell the villagers, I ran a cycle thread during my New Leaf days and gave everyone their villagers for free (I even waited to see if someone would showed up for an 'unpopular' villager and a lot of times someone would show up.)

Heck, I have Marshal's amiibo card and when the amiibo update happened in that game.
I gave away at least 50 free Marshals that day.


----------



## astoria (May 16, 2020)

I like Raymond but I don’t understand why people are going crazy over him now when he’s been in pocket camp. I’m sure not a lot of people played pocket camp but if he’s in the series he would be known a bit.


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> Raymond is not my style of villager at all so while I don’t LIKE him I’d honestly say the main reason I dislike him is because of how weird people have been. It’s like the New Leaf Marshal craze on steroids. I just don’t understand what it is about this cat that is making people pay loads of real money to even get a chance to SEE??? I just find it very odd.
> Obviously people are going to like different villagers and I respect that, but the level some Raymond fans take it to is just...beyond.



I think the start of the disgusting behavior kinda started from a tweet/image of him in a maid outfit. Which made fetishists and degenerates go rabid. Honestly, I can't even tell them apart (haters and obsessed "fans") since their behavior are similar, just have different way of phrasing things and the target of the emotions (i.e haters will focus on Raymond, obsessed "fans" will focus on his current island rep). Both are weird and bonkers.

For me, I just...like him. I like smug villagers and cats. He also kinda reminded me of my bf (looks intimidating/irritated but is a big dork.)


----------



## lieryl (May 17, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I think the start of the disgusting behavior kinda started from a tweet/image of him in a maid outfit. Which made fetishists and degenerates go rabid. Honestly, I can't even tell them apart (haters and obsessed "fans") since their behavior are similar, just have different way of phrasing things and the target of the emotions (i.e haters will focus on Raymond, obsessed "fans" will focus on his current island rep). Both are weird and bonkers.
> 
> For me, I just...like him. I like smug villagers and cats. He also kinda reminded me of my bf (looks intimidating/irritated but is a big dork.)


i thought i was the only one with a boyfriend who reminded me of raymond lmao T^T he has a rbf but literally is the biggest nerd


----------



## ayeeprill (May 17, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I think the start of the disgusting behavior kinda started from a tweet/image of him in a maid outfit. Which made fetishists and degenerates go rabid. Honestly, I can't even tell them apart (haters and obsessed "fans") since their behavior are similar, just have different way of phrasing things and the target of the emotions (i.e haters will focus on Raymond, obsessed "fans" will focus on his current island rep). Both are weird and bonkers.
> 
> For me, I just...like him. I like smug villagers and cats. He also kinda reminded me of my bf (looks intimidating/irritated but is a big dork.)


That’s totally valid! Like I said everyone is going to like different villagers and it’s totally understandable!

my main issue is with the people who are using Raymond in a way that really does not fit the spirit of Animal Crossing at all.


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i thought i was the only one with a boyfriend who reminded me of raymond lmao T^T he has a rbf but literally is the biggest nerd


Scary-looking-bfs-but-are-actually-big-nerds-and-cuties unite! 



ayeeprill said:


> That’s totally valid! Like I said everyone is going to like different villagers and it’s totally understandable!
> 
> my main issue is with the people who are using Raymond in a way that really does not fit the spirit of Animal Crossing at all.


I think because of the quarantine + more broader audiences/new players kinda introduced to people who aren't aware of the basic etiquette of this game. People are rushing their islands and spreading competitiveness for example. Also quarantine is pretty much putting people on severe levels of stress and depression so some people might behave more erratic than usual...I'm sure once quarantine is over, everyone will get some nice breath of fresh air and everyone will loosen up! (I hope...)


----------



## BipolarBear (May 17, 2020)

I usually brush stuff off like this as just people wanting to be contrarian but I think there's something deeper at play here.

I've done a lot of thinking about the mentality of hating on something because it's very popular over the years because I have experienced it happening around me very often, and it was frustrating because I never knew why exactly it would happen.

Often times it boils down to insecurity, and maybe even jealousy. In this case, I think a lot of people like the character so any good feelings that someone has about him might be pushed out the window because "so many people like him already, why would it matter if I showed my love as well". Almost like... "if I can't exclusively love him then nobody else should be able to either". I've seen this in countless fandoms, there is a character with an excellent design but there is an exorbitant number of people that dislike them (disproportionately compared to others). In this case it is *because* of their popularity that people hate. A lot of people might not simply be able to deal with the fandom, what with Twitter being such a popular media outlet these days it might be difficult to navigate that.

I can't really come up with many reasons that don't include some kind of mental illness that could be a valid reason why people tend to feel this kind of way. In the past I have had impulses to dislike something simply because it is popular but I can immediately recognize those thoughts and then rationalize them and solve that dilemma right then and there. The only thing I can really say could be a valid reason would be topics of conversation shifting to that character far too often, exhausting the topic and making people sick of it. I know I've certainly grown tired of hearing about Homestuck and Game of Thrones over the years.


----------



## edsett (May 17, 2020)

Someone I was trading with noticed I had Raymond and I was like ‘Oh boy, here we go’ but they said they have him too and really like him! But it’s a shame I have to worry about getting negative comments over a villager in the first place.


----------



## PugLovex (May 17, 2020)

the funny thing is, 80% of people who hate him, only hate him because he’s popular 

i say like whatever villagers you want. we all have different taste. raymond is one of my new favorites but cranston will always be my favorite. if you don’t judge me for the villagers i like i won’t judge you

the comic was so cute! has a powerful message


----------



## Saaga (May 17, 2020)

Just like with any villager, I have no problem with Raymond. It’s the way that some people have treated him or or their behaviour around him in the social media that sickens me. I’m talking about those who drew overly sexualized art of him in a maid dress, beg/guilt trip those who have him and think they deserve him for reason x,  just the overall craziness around him that seems to manifest in Twitter. At the end of the he is a cat made pixel and seeing how people act because him is just stomach turning for me. But yeah, to clarify just in case, this post was about people who behave badly towards others because of the pixel cat.


----------



## Lio (May 17, 2020)

This is why I tend to just stick to TBT for AC discussion. I feel like social media just makes it too easy to get caught up in the toxicity surrounding Raymond and ACNH, feels almost like an echo chamber of extreme fanaticism on both sides. People shouldn't be shamed for liking certain villagers, regardless of their popularity. Of course, it's easy to say, "just ignore it", but even I have to admit, sometimes I find myself feeling bad for having an island of 'popular villagers' (Raymond, Marshal, Judy). But really, people should just learn to mind their own business, to put it bluntly. Who cares if other people have popular or 'ugly' villagers? If they like them, does it matter? It's honestly just ridiculous that people feel the need to say nasty things for no reason. Voicing your opinion is one thing, but to actively put down other people for their personal preferences is not okay.


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

BipolarBear said:


> snip


Ooh, this is very insightful! (Actually, I think I'm aware somewhat feels like they're not "unique" for liking a popular villager and just decide to ditch but I didn't actually consider deeper thoughts about it.) it's quite complex...huh.

Also, yeah. I've had pleasant people being snarky/mean to me since I have both Marshal and Raymond on Twitter. The intensity of hate did sorta drove me away and preferred TBT since I encountered those pleasant attitude. I still love them of course but its still kinda there if I go to other SNS sites like FB and such...

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



PugLovex said:


> the funny thing is, 80% of people who hate him, only hate him because he’s popular
> 
> i say like whatever villagers you want. we all have different taste. raymond is one of my new favorites but cranston will always be my favorite. if you don’t judge me for the villagers i like i won’t judge you
> 
> the comic was so cute! has a powerful message


NGL, out of all the sad Raymond comics, I never really felt anything (since some are kinda "guilttrippy") until I stumbled upon this. I actually cried for real lmaooo   It's just I've been having dreams of him reading the things everyone's been saying to him on Twitter. It's silly because he's not real but there's just...very strong words being thrown at him to the point of drawing him not alive in separate boxes which kinda, y'know...messed up. Even the most hated "ugly villagers" don't receive that kind of treatment.


----------



## soomi (May 17, 2020)

I was never aware of all the Raymond hate. I usually chill here and instagram, and people seem to love him. This comic broke my heart 

I have Marshal on my island and I didn’t even know he was labeled “basic”. I just thought he looked like a cute mad baby so I got him. I’ll never understand why people would bully/label other players just because they have certain villagers. This game is supposed to be fun and light hearted, not competitive and toxic. Geez.


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

dindinisawr said:


> I was never aware of all the Raymond hate. I usually chill here and instagram, and people seem to love him. This comic broke my heart
> 
> I have Marshal on my island and I didn’t even know he was labeled “basic”. I just thought he looked like a cute mad baby so I got him. I’ll never understand why people would bully/label other players just because they have certain villagers. This game is supposed to be fun and light hearted, not competitive and toxic. Geez.



I agree with all of this so much. I never understood the Marshal hate back in NL either. It's ridiculous what people will come up with to hurt others. Hopefully as the hype dies down a little, this will too because it's really quite sad that people don't have anything better to do.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 17, 2020)

Aww, this made me sad...I’m pretty neutral towards Raymond, especially since Marshal is essentially the squirrel version, but I don’t hate him.  You should under no circumstances bully or harass someone over a video game, especially one as cute and innocent as Animal Crossing.  So what if they have one or more villagers that you consider “overrated”?  That’s your opinion, and you can have whatever villagers you want in your town or island.  The person who has Raymond, Marshal, and/or whoever else is entitled to the same.  Giving someone grief over pixelated animals is ridiculous.  If you get your kicks by trying to make someone's video game experience less enjoyable, that doesn't say a whole lot about you as a human being.


----------



## dragonair (May 17, 2020)

I completely agree with this post in its entirety but I'm a little confused by everyone saying "That's why I only hang out on TBT!" and things like that. There hasn't been a day where I haven't seen some post about how Raymond is overrated where multiple people will pile on and make fun of how much people like Raymond or how much they'll pay for him. It's honestly gotten exhausting to read every single day, and it doesn't even just happen in the discussion forum. I've seen it in random Raymond auctions as well. I had Raymond in my town and gave him to someone that was scammed multiple times and I kind of felt a breath of relief when I took him out of my signature. I really liked him a lot, especially his lil fangs, but having him in my town felt like something I needed to hide. I feel the same way about Audie a lot of the time too. It's just become kind of a trend on multiple websites and it's exhausting as well as just.....boring lol.


----------



## trashpedia (May 17, 2020)

The fact that the artist still got hate for making the comic about Raymond is kinda irritating tbh. Twitter truly is a cesspit and I’m so glad I stopped using it months ago lmaoooo.


----------



## lieryl (May 17, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> The fact that the artist still got hate for making the comic about Raymond is kinda irritating tbh. Twitter truly is a cesspit and I’m so glad I stopped using it months ago lmaoooo.


wait they got hate too?? the message was literally to stop hating on characters just because they’re popular and they still hate 0-0 not to mention it was also well drawn and obviously had a lot of time put into it??


----------



## trashpedia (May 17, 2020)

@lieryl 








A lot of the criticism is basically people saying “wHy Is ThIs JuSt GuIlT tRiPpInG fOr RaYmOnD?!?!1!!1!1! uGlY vIlLaGeRs DeSeRvE tHe LoVe ToO!1!!1!” and basically missing the whole point of the comic lol.


----------



## lieryl (May 17, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> @lieryl
> View attachment 259991
> View attachment 259990
> 
> A lot of the criticism is basically people saying “wHy Is ThIs JuSt GuIlT tRiPpInG fOr RaYmOnD?!?!1!!1!1! uGlY vIlLaGeRs DeSeRvE tHe LoVe ToO!1!!1!” and basically missing the whole point of the comic lol.


the difference is no one is attacking anyone for liking ugly villagers. jokes are cracked sure but no where near the extent of raymond hate. besides, how can anyone want the poor pixel cat if people act like he’s committed a war crime ;-; no one really hates the “ugly” villagers nearly as much as people hate raymond. people are pressed when i casually comment “gorillas aren’t my favorite” but are quick to agree with anyone who says “raymond deserves the guillotine”


----------



## trashpedia (May 17, 2020)

lieryl said:


> the difference is no one is attacking anyone for liking ugly villagers. jokes are cracked sure but no where near the extent of raymond hate. besides, how can anyone want the poor pixel cat if people act like he’s committed a war crime ;-; people are pressed when i casually comment “gorillas aren’t my favorite” but are quick to agree with anyone who says “raymond deserves the guillotine”



Ikrrr, I feel like these people are so rilled up over seeing Raymond that they forgot that turning of the computer and walking away is a valid option to avoid seeing Raymond am ever again lol. Also, if these same people actually cared about the “ugly” villagers, then they should be focusing on giving them more attention rather than criticizing every single artist that draws simple Raymond fan art that isn’t sexual at all.


----------



## lieryl (May 17, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Ikrrr, I feel like these people are so rilled up over seeing Raymond that they forgot that turning of the computer and walking away is a valid option to avoid seeing Raymond am ever again lol. Also, if these same people actually cared about the “ugly” villagers, then they should be focusing on giving them more attention rather than criticizing every single artist that draws simple Raymond fan art that isn’t sexual at all.


agreed. both sides should focus on giving their favorites love instead of tearing down what other people like. you don’t have to bring another villager down to show love to the villagers you like ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 17, 2020)

is it bad that I'm honestly just bugged by the double use of 'to' and 'dear' for the title in what I can assume is meant to be a letter style title? instead of either 'to raymond' or 'dear raymond'

like I know this is such a nitpicky thing, but still...


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 17, 2020)

Holy crap. You just made me like raymond.
i thought he was just a basic looking cat at first but now i want him on my island???


----------



## Rasha (May 17, 2020)

The one sad thing for me is that instead of him being a cute virtual cat to have on your Island he's used as a product people seek out then sell for insane prices to fill their greed. I swear if I stumbled upon him I'd give him out for free only for a loving home, even though I really do need those nmts lol.


----------



## pashminablanket (May 17, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> is it bad that I'm honestly just bugged by the double use of 'to' and 'dear' for the title in what I can assume is meant to be a letter style title? instead of either 'to raymond' or 'dear raymond'
> 
> like I know this is such a nitpicky thing, but still...


why? dear is an adjective here because Raymond is a dear


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 17, 2020)

pashminablanket said:


> why? dear is an adjective here because Raymond is a dear


'dear' as used in a letter introduction format is also an adjective, and thus doesn't need the "to" proceeding it

it just looks bad


----------



## Solio (May 17, 2020)

Can we stop this madness, please? It's rather silly.


----------



## fuzzdebell (May 17, 2020)

I don't understand people who hate on something or someone just because they are popular and liked by many people.
This is just like in high school where you hate your friend just because she/he is loved by everybody, including your mom.
It is all your own insecurity and jealousy, weakness in your own self. Not that person.

So, if we reverse the stituation, where you are the one loved by everyone, do you think it's fair that someone out there hates you just because you're popular and loved? You will think that person is crazy and pathetic.

In Raymond case, I am happy and feel lucky to find him at mystery island after Phoebe moved out. There are many players who have him just to bully him cos he is so popular. So having him at my island is like a way for me to ease the hurts seeing him being bullied and used in scams. It's a very sad state how AC players nowadays are so cruel and heartless. That is why I hate players who bully their villagers, including those in this very forum. Yes, you are bullies too.


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> is it bad that I'm honestly just bugged by the double use of 'to' and 'dear' for the title in what I can assume is meant to be a letter style title? instead of either 'to raymond' or 'dear raymond'
> 
> like I know this is such a nitpicky thing, but still...


The comic artist is not a native speaker of English. They're Malaysian (Chinese)! I think I would change it to "To my dearest Raymond," but changing the title would be wrong qvq

I understand the nitpicks but some of us (asians/non-English natives) aren't good in English so...


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 17, 2020)

Honestly I love Raymond and would love him on my island, but this post made me realize that I've been treating the popular villagers I don't care about as merchandise. I invited Ankha from campsite only knowing that eventually I'll be able to sell her. D: Now I feel bad for her and want to give the royal kitty a more fulfilling island life until she decides to move. 

The one and only thing I hate about the fact that I joined the forums since new leaf is now that I have the tier list stuck in my head. And every time I Island hop I can't particularly enjoy myself and pass over a popular villager because I know there are people desperately wanting it, and ungrateful me wastes an opportunity. 

Tho in my experience, even when you give villagers for free that are popular, in many cases you end up seeing them being resold again for profit. D: 

anyway, im getting off topic here. I hope I can raise happiness with my current villagers as much as I can before making any chances. Hope the Raymond hate drops soon. I think it appeared bc there was even more mayhem than with Marshal in NL.


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

dragonair said:


> snip


The difference between TBT and twt is TBT is more of like passive-agressive but in twt you're either threatened to be doxxed, (not alive) threats, getting your friends involved becauss of their cancel culture there. I heard from a friend someone was threatened to get doxxed over Raymond.

It just shows how bonkers some people are.


----------



## Pop-tart (May 17, 2020)

All the super intense feelings towards Raymond from both haters and lovers (such as the person who DMed some stranger with "I've decided you don't deserve Raymond so I expect you to DM me when you have him in boxes so I can relinquish him to someone else") freaks me out. I think Raymond is very cute, but all of this is really insane.

Some of the Raymond in boxes memes really make me laugh tho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260252984795189253


----------



## Iris_T (May 17, 2020)

Just saw this comic today in twitter...lately I mostly see negative stuff about Raymond which I understand given all the crazy stuff around him but is also kinda bittersweet to me. I managed to get him recently thanks to the campsite trick and while I still like him and know that my island is my island and shouldn't care about others opinions, sometimes sucks knowing that people is going to judge me somehow because of him.

Anyways, it depends on my mood, today I'm sort of low, tomorrow I might not give a damn.


----------



## SneezingSnake (May 17, 2020)

First of all I think it‘s a lovely comic and props to the artist. 
I also think that there is some very valid critism regarding Raymond trading and selling as well as the behaviour of some of his hardcore fans. However instead of criticising that specific behaviour and the people exhibiting that behaviour it’s Raymond himself now becoming synonymous with the whole craze. People stopped separating the two and I can imagine that after a certain amount of ridiculousness it does get difficult to do that.

I believe some people should really reflect why they either stan or hate a certain thing, but I also don’t quite think that the people that should be doing that are here reading this and will reflect.


As a more personal addition: I actually really like Raymond, at least his design, because I haven’t had him on my island. I struggle a little with liking the smug personality and went through a bunch of characters in NL that I couldn’t warm up to, despite their great designs. So when I was island hopping for a smug I had really hoped to see Raymond to get to know him. However I ended up finding Shep and currently I can’t see letting him go at all! Shep basically not being able to see because of his bangs led to some hilarious conversations and I am too attached to everyone else to free up a spot currently.
I just think people should be able to like Raymond without getting hate dms. But I personally am also not on twitter or any big social media to see much of this craze and hate and I really think that helps, when it’s a possibility for you to not engage with it.

In the end these villagers live with _you_ on the island, you talk to them everyday and it’s really only your opinion that matters on them, not their popularity or the opposite. I really hope that people that play this game and are/want to connect to their villagers won’t be swayed by the mass opinions of the internet, because personally I don’t think that leads to anything genuine.

Apologies for rambling here


----------



## jiojiop (May 17, 2020)

Dormire said:


> _Also to be clear: This post is not meant to guilt trip whoever dislikes him or sold him or thinks he's ugly. This is more of an appeal to the people who are feeling uneasy, ashamed or unsure if they should like Raymond because of his popularity or afraid of the hatemob he has. I just want to say "It's okay."_



I just want to say, I really appreciate you being careful about not criticizing those who don't like Raymond.

I think it's natural and unavoidable that some people will be turned off a character if they see others going overboard for them, and that really applies to any game/movie/music group. Sometimes it's because people don't want to be associated with that fandom, other times it's because they think "well X is good but it's not _that_ good..." and it starts making them think about the negative aspects of X in objection to the worship. Other people are just obstinate by nature, and they simply don't want a town like everyone else has. I totally understand that. I love Punchy and nothing will diminish that, but my friend whose island I visit all the time has Punchy right now, so it feels too weird for me to get Punchy too. I likely won't get Punchy till he leaves her island.

Also, I think it's awesome that villagers remember you when they are moving back to your island and all have something unique to say! It makes me wanna see what that text is for each personality type! I should have a Jock coming back soon.


----------



## PugLovex (May 17, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> @lieryl
> View attachment 259991
> View attachment 259990
> 
> A lot of the criticism is basically people saying “wHy Is ThIs JuSt GuIlT tRiPpInG fOr RaYmOnD?!?!1!!1!1! uGlY vIlLaGeRs DeSeRvE tHe LoVe ToO!1!!1!” and basically missing the whole point of the comic lol.


that irritates me. the message is SUPPOSED to be about raymond! the fact that is getting hated on for spreading a message is just so immature to me


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I just want to say, I really appreciate you being careful about not criticizing those who don't like Raymond.
> 
> I think it's natural and unavoidable that some people will be turned off a character if they see others going overboard for them, and that really applies to any game/movie/music group. Sometimes it's because people don't want to be associated with that fandom, other times it's because they think "well X is good but it's not _that_ good..." and it starts making them think about the negative aspects of X in objection to the worship. Other people are just obstinate by nature, and they simply don't want a town like everyone else has. I totally understand that. I love Punchy and nothing will diminish that, but my friend whose island I visit all the time has Punchy right now, so it feels too weird for me to get Punchy too. I likely won't get Punchy till he leaves her island.
> 
> Also, I think it's awesome that villagers remember you when they are moving back to your island and all have something unique to say! It makes me wanna see what that text is for each personality type! I should have a Jock coming back soon.


I wholeheartedly believe not everyone is extreme when it comes to loving or disliking a villager so I wanted to clarify that I wish to respect people's personal preferences at the same time helping people who are afraid to express their love for a popular villager. It's very hard to talk about topics like this without unintentionally painting either sides as bad or intolerable. So, I'm glad that I didn't cause any misunderstandings.

TBT for me, is such a nice place to be in despite there's not a complete agreement, everything is discussed rationally and never to resort to any attempts of physical harm unlike other SNS sites.

Yeah! Not just that, your villager retains memories of everyone and your friendship levels! Raymond came back home and had a high level of friendship despite being moved to another island. It was so nice. Before in New Leaf, there wasn't exactly any memory retention at all.


----------



## Fisher (May 17, 2020)

No one should feel bad for having Raymond on their island, or any villager for that matter.

Most people who hate Raymond are just extremely jealous of people who have him anyway.

I don’t think Raymond is really that special either (although he does have a very cool and unique design), but hating on people for having a popular villager is just petty internet crap that should just be ignored.


----------



## jiojiop (May 17, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> trashpedia said:
> 
> 
> > @lieryl
> ...



That's so gross. It's more than immature. Calling her a b because she... likes Raymond? ...Jeez. Twitter is too intense for me lol



Dormire said:


> Yeah! Not just that, your villager retains memories of everyone and your friendship levels! Raymond came back home and had a high level of friendship despite being moved to another island. It was so nice. Before in New Leaf, there wasn't exactly any memory retention at all.


Oh really! Wow I'm so glad! I had a really high friendship level with mine before he was forced out by a campsite visitor and I've been hoping I wouldn't lose friendship with him. I need his piccie D-:


----------



## naranjita (May 17, 2020)

I remember seeing a comment, idk if it was on TBT or reddit, that was like "Raymond lovers and Raymond haters are about as common as each other at this point, but I'd rather see someone gush about a character they love for the millionth time than see someone complain about a character they hate for the millionth time", and I couldn't agree more with that sentiment.


----------



## PugLovex (May 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> That's so gross. It's more than immature. Calling her a b because she... likes Raymond? ...Jeez. Twitter is too intense for me lol
> 
> 
> Oh really! Wow I'm so glad! I had a really high friendship level with mine before he was forced out by a campsite visitor and I've been hoping I wouldn't lose friendship with him. I need his piccie D-:


at this point you may as well call me a b for liking him, he’s one of my new favorites


----------



## swifterly (May 17, 2020)

This thread actually is swaying me to go back to my original dream of having Raymond on my island. I loved his design the instant I saw it, before I had any idea how insanely popular he'd be (and before the maid dress memes lmao), and thought "I want this boy on my island!"

But then, with all the craze over him, I became intimidated. And when he started to gather a hatemob, with people viciously mocking aspects of his design and people who liked him, I decided to steer clear.

This comic though, it makes me remember the reasons I liked him in the first place, and makes me want to scoop him up and treat him right on my island so he has an oasis away from being despised (or on the other end, fetishized)...


----------



## Maruchan (May 17, 2020)

Still super new to the game, have yet to consider villagers, but OP's post reminds me of Coco back in 2014.
Here is a fossil thread that I dug up lol
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/do-you-like-coco.220126/
( That Monster comic sure is a fav classic) )

My personal thoughts on those _Ramondhatemob _is that, like certain vocal groups irl society,
they just needed a host/vessel/scapegoat/excuse, so that they can _scream and attack others under this thin veil of disguise. _
There are always hidden agendas beneath these attacks imo.
Not sure what though, in Raymond's case, as I cannot comprehend why someone would get so warm over a video game virtual cat villager.



Dormire said:


> In the end of the day, you live in your own island and you're in control of it, not other people. Just be yourself in a place that's meant to be yours.
> This can be also applied to real life as well.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the somewhat serious topic. I felt like I needed to say it. I hope my message comes through clearly. I'm not a native English speaker so I might've fumbled some words.


My thoughts exactly. Well-said, and thank you OP for sharing! ^^


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

why am i sad now smh. listen, i don’t really care for raymond but i see no reason to attack anybody who likes/has him. he’s new and exciting and people should just be allowed to have preferences and like/what whatever villagers


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 17, 2020)

this was a wonderful comic! it bothers me how decisive raymond makes the ac community but there is a real problem with people intensely  fetishizing a video game cat :/


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 17, 2020)

This makes me think of the whole debacle surrounding people making fun of others for liking popular things. There's nothing wrong with liking popular things or in the case, popular villagers. I don't get the reason for berating someone for that. Why are you so angry at someone for having Raymond and Marshall and other popular villagers on their island???? Raymond isn't my favorite and I certainly wouldn't be dishing out 20mil bells and 400 NMT for him but if others want to, SO BE IT! That being said, It's totally fine to not like the popular villagers, but it's not fine to attack others for liking them. It doesn't make you extra cool or special in comparison becasue you don't like the popular villagers. It's not a competition!! Let people like what they like!! If you want an island full of top tier villagers, you go get them. If you want an island full of unpopular villagers, you go get them. It's all preference my guys.


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2020)

I mean I don't care for Raymond he grew on me a little, but hating on others because you don't like him is plan wrong. Maybe I dislike him, because of how much people charge for him which outrageous to me. That's why I gave my Raymond away for FREE. I do think he is a good villager just not my favs. I'm sorry to anyone getting hate because Raymond. Poor Raymond and to the people who have to get hate. Don't listen to them enjoy who you love. I mostly hate the dark side of the Raymond fandom. You know what i'm talking about...


----------



## Neechan (May 17, 2020)

Dormire said:


> The most intense hateart I found was his _(not alive)_ body in separate boxes. (I will omit details since I found it repulsive.) I get it that it's a joke but I think this is even worse than the net batting memes. At least the villager is alive. It was very _(not pleasing)_ too.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being sensitive but honestly, he hasn't even done anything wrong? Should I really laugh at it? Like dang.



was this the ikea Raymond?


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

it always breaks my heart seeing people hate on a villager :c


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

Neechan said:


> was this the ikea Raymond?





Spoiler



No. Raymond was not exactly shown but it showed a very uh, um...bloody, soggy-worn out box with implications he was...y'know...it was quite graphic to say the least.


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

i don't hate him, or dislike him. i just hate the _people_ charging him for absurd prices-- "hey!! raymond's in boxes. buyout is 300 nmts" ;;;; in all honesty he's just a (imo) cute virtual cat


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No. Raymond was not exactly shown but it showed a very uh, um...bloody, soggy-worn out box with implications he was...y'know...it was quite graphic to say the least.


That makes me sad, some people are so sick it's disgusting he doesn't deserve any of this


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> That makes me sad, some people are so sick it's disgusting he doesn't deserve any of this


Yeah. I can take the Ikea jokes but it's pretty disgusting (the thing I'm talking about). Also, an acquaintance dropped the pic in a group chat (I think they didn't rly linked the twitter but they said it was from twt) and we're just forced to laugh since it's supposed to be a "joke"...briefly uncomfortable but we got to change the topic quick so it wasn't that awkward. Still. very uncomfortable though LOL. To think "ugly" villagers can only get being whacked by a net as extreme but not drawn...y'know. Like _that_. It's so unfortunate. I just can't stomach any forms of violent animal harm. Fictional or not.


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Yeah. I can take the Ikea jokes but it's pretty disgusting (the thing I'm talking about). Also, an acquaintance dropped the pic in a group chat (I think they didn't rly linked the twitter but they said it was from twt) and we're just forced to laugh since it's supposed to be a "joke"...briefly uncomfortable but we got to change the topic quick so it wasn't that awkward. Still. very uncomfortable though LOL. To think "ugly" villagers can only get being whacked by a net as extreme but not drawn...y'know. Like _that_. It's so unfortunate. I just can't stomach any forms of violent animal harm. Fictional or not.


Yeah.. Because of this and the comic I ended up moving him back into my town (my sis gave him back to me) and im not getting rid of him this time, I'm keeping him and taking care of him ;v;


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 17, 2020)

I'm a very empathetic person and the Dear Raymond, comic warmed my heart and nearly made me cry. I know he's just a cute fictional character, but I feel the deep hatred is rather unnecessary. It's sad that people blame it on Raymond because they can't take these responsibilities as their own.

I honestly really love Raymond; I know he's a cat, but he reminds me so much of my beloved dog (similar color scheme + they both have heterochromia), so he really hits close to home with me.

I don't have him on my island yet, but I plan to. (The shiny hunter inside me demands I hunt via NMT instead of purchasing him.) And once I get him, I'm protecting the poor baby with my life! I'll make sure the poor thing is protected and loved, and I will make sure to shower him in gifts once our affection level is high enough!


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> I'm a very empathetic person and the Dear Raymond, comic warmed my heart and nearly made me cry. I know he's just a cute fictional character, but I feel the deep hatred is rather unnecessary. It's sad that people blame it on Raymond because they can't take these responsibilities as their own.
> 
> I honestly really love Raymond; I know he's a cat, but he reminds me so much of my beloved dog (similar color scheme + they both have heterochromia), so he really hits close to home with me.
> 
> I don't have him on my island yet, but I plan to. (The shiny hunter inside me demands I hunt via NMT instead of purchasing him.) And once I get him, I'm protecting the poor baby with my life! I'll make sure the poor thing is protected and loved, and I will make sure to shower him in gifts once our affection level is high enough!


The comic actually made me cry, like I cried *hard*


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 17, 2020)

Nobody should feel ashamed playing this game for any reason whatsoever. You like Raymond? Power to ya. You don't like Raymond? Power to ya. At the end of the day, people are set in their ways and as nice as it would be for others bashing him to keep it to themselves, I don't see that stopping anytime soon.

Sometimes you just gotta' remember you always have the option of cutting people you don't like off or walking away from the computer. In the end, your island is yours. And only you will have any power or say in how you feel about him.


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Yeah.. Because of this and the comic I ended up moving him back into my town (my sis gave him back to me) and im not getting rid of him this time, I'm keeping him and taking care of him ;v;



As long as you don't feel obligated to keep him, that's great! I'm sure he'll be happy to be in a place where he belongs and accepted!



Sugaryy said:


> The comic actually made me cry, like I cried *hard*



Considering I have Raymond and I've had nightmares that he actually read what everyone's been saying to him despite our (me and Marshal) attempts to hide it. I eventually broke down hard when I found the comic (since it made me confront my fear) and felt the need to voice what I've been bottling up and enduring criticism from visitors (mostly outside TBT) who makes snide comments about having both despite their intention is to just stay for a second and trade with me. I understand that they dislike him but they should keep unsolicited comments to themselves. 

I really can say, despite being able to ignore it, at times it can get to your head. I know Raymond isn't at fault but at times I catch myself trying to hide him from others because of it and I get mad at myself for thinking that way.


----------



## Flodorf (May 18, 2020)

Poor Raymond! I got him as my 6th villager in the campsite, and both my GF and I were 'who is this cat, talking Italian and looking so fancy?' 

I had not followed much of the prerelease info, and just recalled all the NL villagers, who were nothing like his design, so I was caught off guard, haha! And his house! An office, really? At that point I was like, really, why couldn't it be some normal villager. QQ. 

Regardless, as is prone to happen in AC, he grew on me with his funny remarks and I started to appreciate him for his unique design! 

Imagine the surprise when I found out about this internet craze going on regarding him. My Raymond? Worth millions? People in arms to defend and attack him? 

Lucky for me, he was gifted by the game to me, so whoever feels the need to criticize me, I know in my heart he visited my island by his own free will!


----------



## Neechan (May 18, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No. Raymond was not exactly shown but it showed a very uh, um...bloody, soggy-worn out box with implications he was...y'know...it was quite graphic to say the least.





Spoiler



say no more, I just wanted to make sure that wasn’t the one you were referring to


 I love Raymond because he’s cute and he makes me smile (and he lowkey reminds me a lot of Byakuya Togami from danganronpa...

edit: missing words


----------



## Hay (May 18, 2020)

I dont like Raymond and now I feel kinda bad :c Hes a nice cat! Seeing it from the villagers side shows how even though it is just a game, there is no need to be so rude. I would be upset if I got told things that were harmful because everyone loved Stitches (my fav). Thanks for sharing <3

gonna go cry now bye


----------



## Bloobloop (May 18, 2020)

yeah, the hate around raymond is really absurd. after animal crossing hit mainstream, i feel like there has been a lot more elitism, especially regarding the villagers. people now think it's cool or impressive to hate on popular villagers and it's like... what's the point? let people like what they like, it's not bothering you. even though he's not a dreamie of mine, this comic made me feel so bad for him! it's awful that raymond fans get attacked simply for enjoying the game and liking raymond. the hate for a pixelated, harmless cat is unreal.


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 17, 2021)

Very, very late here but I have Raymond on my island, and let me say that you should have who you want, ( I only have him because I ran into him and kind of like him) the whole you can't like or must like certain villagers thing is stupid


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2021)

I really don't get the whole thing with Raymond. As someone who has had him last year, he's just like any other smug villager. Out of all the villagers that got a lot of love but at the same time a lot of hate was Raymond. Everywhere I see on Animal Crossing Sites its always "Raymond this and Raymond that" and it was everywhere. Now for me personally I got Raymond not because of the hype or fame, but because I like his style with the glasses and his business suit that fits my style. Unlike anyone else I treat him as a "friend" and not like some type of "crazy item" like some certain people try to do with him.

Some people took the whole Raymond hype way too seriously. I seen him getting charged so many Nook Mile Tickets on sites like Nookazon and even worse is when I saw people trying to sell him on Ebay using real money (Which goes against Nintendo's Terms of Service) and yet people still do it, because they wanted him so badly. Even worse is when people had Raymond the people who hate him shame others, just because they have him. I mean who cares? Don't shame people just because they have a ugly or popular villager.

I am pretty disappointed in the AC community for allowing this type of toxicity to last this long. I am glad that the hype is dying down "finally" but still I really wish next time when a new villager is announced or released in future we should treat them as "friends" and not like some type of "crazy value" Seriously I had to unfriend everyone who kept harrasssing me because I had Raymond. I REFUESE to let him go and get mistreated by others. Sorry for ranting but this was one of things that really turned me away from villager trading after I saw that video.


----------



## Starboard (May 17, 2021)

I think Raymond has a nice design, and I like the Smug personality, so I'd be ok with him on my island. Not too fond of his office house though.

I've always assumed the hate came from the idea that a lot of these people mainly wanted him because he was trendy? Otherwise I don't know why the masses could get so worked up over a cat in either direction, when there are heaps of other cute villagers. But as the saying goes, "every action has an equal and opposite reaction" so can't say I'm surprised that the fervor was met with backlash lol.

Anyway I'm glad I didn't spend much time on social media to see all that drama unfold. Just like who you like and play how you want to play and don't get too swayed by what others online do or say. Sometimes it's just unhealthy.


----------



## Tania (May 17, 2021)

Why am i about to cry over this it´s the most emotional thing i´ve ever read now I want Raymond on my island to tell him I love him


----------



## Moritz (May 17, 2021)

I love Raymond.
Had him 4 times now and he currently lives on both of my islands.

I love his look and his house. 
First time I had him I just didn't click with him.
Second time I had him I reset that island so yeah.
3rd time I dont know why, but it just clicked with me. I think it was because winter ended and he wore his normal clothes again.
He clicked so much I wanted him on island 2 when I saw him listed on here. 

He is overrated though.
Not worth all the hype and effort people put into him at the start.
I dont get why anyone would want anything in the game that badly.

I also get why it put people off him.
It has nothing to do with jealousy or anything like that. To think that is just silly and ignorant.
I believe its to do with just how annoying it is to see something you don't like constantly praised and plastered everywhere.
Humans like to be part of a group, and when that group is constantly going on about about something you dislike, it can make you feel isolated from that group.
So I can understand why they ended up forming their own one.

I do wish raymond never got as much hype as he did. Its easy to feel you look like a poser for having him.
I dont care enough about that to not have him.
But I did feel that way about having too many of the new horizons 8 at the same time. Still kinda do.


----------



## Aquilla (May 17, 2021)

m-my heart ;-; genuinely was tearing up reading that comic. 

I had Raymond living on my island for a long time. He was so precious to me - he reminds me a lot of my own cat (visually - although my cat would probably be just as smug if he could talk). I gave him away to a good friend in the end because I had to reset my island. How so much hate can be generated for a fictional creature is beyond me. But then again, looking at a comic about said fictional creature almost had me bawling. I guess where there's room for great compassion, there's also room for hate in other people. I'm just sad to see people (and Raymond) get hurt over something so trivial when really there are a mass of other problems globally that deserve to be addressed (and could use the energy these people put invest into something so irrelevant). I'm glad people like OP, who can muster up compassion even for a "pixel", exist.


----------



## CylieDanny (May 17, 2021)

To my dear office cat,

It took alot of time to bring you to my island, but once you were there I was happy to have a new face. Ironically you even got one of the nicest areas of my island to share with Static.

I will admit that I was not the biggest fan, but now I will never let you leave my side, none of us will. Your neighbors, and me will always be here for you.

All those time sitting under the sun, taking pictures that will last forever. Hanging out in general, its been a good time, and I hope you enjoy yourself too. Static sure does. He may complain about your posing, but hes not going to leave you.




Im sure there were times that you didnt like me, like that time I trapped you in a hole, well it was only for fun, and Im glad were still friends

This post really teared me up, and that was in a good way, because it made me so happy to have you, and have our bond. Ive never loved you for a trophy, ive only ever loved you for you. You'll always be my smug kitty ♡




~Love Cylis

(Sorry, this made me really wanna do this ^^; Thank you for making such a beautiful comic.)

I dont care how old this is. I had to say something


----------

